# If You Have A Medicare Supplement Are You Happy With It?



## Lon

Are you OK with it's cost/benefits/service/


----------



## mathjak107

very happy , we have a high deductible humana f-plan supplement


----------



## Butterfly

I have an advantage plan and I am extremely happy with it.


----------



## Buckeye

I have a zero deductible plan F, and I love it


----------



## NancyNGA

Also have a plan F.  No problems so far.


----------



## Ken N Tx

I have a good supplement, but will be looking for a better/cheaper drug (part D) plan..


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My plan is part of my retiree benefits. The only thing I pay is the Medicare part B premium. The plan was free before I became eligible for Medicare. My co pays are only $10 for doctor visits and nothing for surgeries, post op follow ups and lab tests. Most of my prescriptions are $5 for 90 days. A couple are $18.  I love my doctors so I hope there are no changes to the plan.


----------



## Don M.

We have a Medicare Advantage Plan with Prescription Drug coverage, through Humana.  So far, it is working out well.  In addition, the company supplies its retirees with a HRA (Healthcare Reimbursement Account) that covers the bulk of the premiums, plus Vision and Dental premiums.  Over the past 3 or 4 years that we've had this plan, our total "out of pocket" expenses have been minimal.  I did, however, have to be taken to the hospital via ambulance, about 3 weeks ago...Kidney Stone....and it will be interesting to see how the insurance handles that.


----------



## spot

I have Mutual Of Omaha Plan G never had to use it, I hope it is the same coverage as other plan G's that cost more.( $112 is what monthy cost is. Anyone use this plan ?? I am a newbei to medicare, Advantage plans scare me with the out-of-pocket cost. ?? thanks for this forum ....UPDATE: just signed up for BCBS of IL.Plan F High Ded. $48 monthly.


----------



## mathjak107

it should be the same as other g plans .

you pay the medicare deductible each year as opposed to an f-plan which covers the medicare deductible  too


----------



## QuickSilver

Plan G is a better deal than Plan F..  The only thing it doesn't cover that plan F does is the $166 part B deductible, and the premiums are less money..  Doing the math, it will save us $80 a year over the Plan F.


----------



## mathjak107

they do not offer a plan g in queens in nyc . but that is okay . we got a better deal . the high deductible f-plan cost us 2k less a year than an f-plan would . we have not only very little in pay outs but silver sneakers covers my wife's gym membership which is 480.00  by itself . that is almost 1/2 the premium amount right there .


----------



## Butterfly

I have a medicare advantage plan with almost no out of pocket costs, even in the year I had both hips replaced.  I  don't know why people have the idea that advantage plans have huge out of pocket costs.  It isn't true in my experience.  My sister and I have different Advantage plans and  that's not a problem with either of them--- no deductibles either.  And no premiums -- just the regular Medicare premium.  The max out of pocket per year for  mine is $3,400 for 2017, and I came nowhere near that the year I had both hips replaced -- very expensive procedures.  My out of pocket for both hips together was well under $1,000.  I paid the surgeon out of pocket $50 for each hip (that included follow-up visits, etc.).  I didn't pay anything for x-rays (of which I had a zillion), or lab work.


----------



## mathjak107

advantage plan out of pockets vary as much as snow flakes . my co-worker bragged about how little his advantage plan cost . that is until it didn't .
everything was always covered . he spent weeks in a hospital with a blood disease and nothing .

well that was until his wife got cancer and chemo had a 4500.00 co-pay . she got it towards the end of year and he got whacked for 9k because he hit two out pockets .

she is doing fine but has needed more treatments through the years and it has been costing him more in uncovered stuff then a supplement would have .

kaiser has some good advantage plans . i would have taken one if we had them available . but they aren't here  and the ones that were available sucked so we  skipped advantage plans .

but because you have not had issue's with your does not mean advantage plans as a group don't have costs , holes and issues as they sure do .


----------



## QuickSilver

The problem with Advantage plans is NOT the hospitalization part.. That is covered same as traditional Medicare part A, and it includes the Medicare part A deductible which is picked up by the Supplement to traditional Medicare.   The problem lies in the Outpatient total outpatient copayments.. or "out of pocket" expenses..  Particularly for the major treatments like Chemo.. My Traditional Medicare, and supplement provide me with ZERO out of pocket expense.. no matter what.


----------



## GreenSky

All Medicare Supplements of the same letter are identical.  No company is better than any other.

Usually Plan F is the least cost effective.  Depending on where you live Plan G or Plan N may be much better choices.

And I agree about Medicare Advantage.  In many areas doctor/hospital costs are comparatively minimal.  It's the cost of chemo, radiation and dialysis can be be very costly.  In many locations the potential out of pocket costs are as high as $6,700.  Some as low as $2,000.  But the bottom line is access to care is limited with Advantage Plans.

Rick


----------



## QuickSilver

GreenSky said:


> All Medicare Supplements of the same letter are identical.  No company is better than any other.
> 
> Usually Plan F is the least cost effective.  Depending on where you live Plan G or Plan N may be much better choices.
> 
> And I agree about Medicare Advantage.  In many areas doctor/hospital costs are comparatively minimal.  It's the cost of chemo, radiation and dialysis can be be very costly.  In many locations the potential out of pocket costs are as high as $6,700.  Some as low as $2,000.  But the bottom line is access to care is limited with Advantage Plans.
> 
> Rick



I just enrolled in Plan G for that reason..  Lower premium than Plan F and the only out of pocket I have is the $166 part B deductible.. which is more than made up for by the lower premium.  Otherwise the coverage is identical to plan F.


----------



## mathjak107

we took a high deductible f-plan . it was very cost effective . 2k deductible  but we save 2200 a year in premiums over an f-plan  here in nyc .  maybe we spent 400-500  a year the last 2 years .  the plan cost us arount 100 a month  but it also pays for my wife's gym which is 40 a month .


----------



## GreenSky

I'll be on Medicare in 2 years and as of now the HDF seems most appropriate both for myself and my wife.  We're paying over $1,300 annually to share a $3,000 deductible and $8,000 out of pocket (thank you every democrat that passed Obamacare) and in today's dollars will pay under $200 for Medicare, HDF and drug plan.

Good choice of plans.

Rick


----------



## spot

spot said:


> I have Mutual Of Omaha Plan G never had to use it, I hope it is the same coverage as other plan G's that cost more.( $112 is what monthy cost is. Anyone use this plan ?? I am a newbei to medicare, Advantage plans scare me with the out-of-pocket cost. ?? thanks for this forum ....UPDATE: just signed up for BCBS of IL.Plan F High Ded. $48 monthly.



Well I canceled the Plan F HD and decided to stay with M Of Omaha Plan G. I also learned that when you change plans you may have a waiting period, and answer medical questions. Lots to learn about Medicare !!!!


----------



## mathjak107

whether you have a waiting period or questionnaire is based on state . ny is one of the few states where you can move freely acrooss plans . we are also not age based like most states .age has nothing to do with what you pay here .


----------



## GreenSky

spot said:


> Well I canceled the Plan F HD and decided to stay with M Of Omaha Plan G. I also learned that when you change plans you may have a waiting period, and answer medical questions. Lots to learn about Medicare !!!!



There is no waiting period with replacement coverage. 

Be careful about Mutual of Omaha. They have a history of low rates and then close the company to new sales. They then form another company. People with health problems can't qualify to change companies and get stuck with ever increasing premiums. 

I represent many companies but I won't sell them. 

Rick


----------



## Dennis K

Old thread, new question.  I am about a year  away from medicare and trying to get informed.
This thread talked about different plans and how they were working out.
I was curious as to the cost of some of these supplemental plans.


----------



## Butterfly

Do at least check into Medicare Advantage plans.  I know some on this forum disparage them, but both my sister and myself are on one and are delighted with it.  We pay no additional premium at all, just the regular medicare premium.   I've had both my hips replaced and total outlay was about $1,000 (for both together, for all expenses).  My sister has heart problems and she has had very little outlay, either  Yes, you do pay a bit ($50 in our cases) for specialists visits, but that is more than balanced by not having to pay monthly premiums.  Also,  we have a yearly maximum out of pocket of about $3,600, but again, that is more than balanced by not having to pay premiums.  Neither of us has reached that maximum out of pocket, by the way, not even the year I had both hips replaced.  Ours is a local HMO affiliated with a big hospital and huge medical group (and other physicians) here, which contains most of the best specialists in our area.  Ours also has the rx benefit.

Do check out the advantage plans in your area.  Some are excellent, as ours is, others not so much.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Different States do have various plans..I would say that most plans average about $200 Monthly premium and some do increase yearly as you age. Caution: Some plans will start with a low premium the first year and jump up the next year!!


----------



## maggiemae

We have Anthem Blue Cross for a supplement plan and Silver Scripts for medications.  Both are very affordable and the coverage very good.  Our Blue Cross actually went down this year about $30.00 a month.


----------



## GreenSky

I had used Anthem for most of clients for years.  They are still competitive for Plan N (this is California) but a complete ripoff for Plan F (which I rarely write).  I haven't used them for at least 5 years because they generally are more expensive than other companies.  Silverscript is a decent plan but they raised prices and copays for 2017.  There are better alternatives.

It pays to contact an independent agent for an annual review.  You'd be surprised how much many people are throwing away but not doing this.

There is rarely an excuse for overpaying except being lazy.

Rick


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I have a Medicare Advantage plan through Cigna Healthsprings, and it works great for me. Besides the coverage for dental and eye glasses, it also covers our fitness membership. This has been a blessing for us, and we go several times a week, some weeks we go every day. My husband works out with weights, and I swim and do water exercises. 
Besides covering my prescriptions, there is also an allowance for OTC medical items, and things like aspirin and even vitamins. It also covers transportation to and from the doctor's office if for some reason I can't drive to get there.


----------



## Lon

I have Plan F with United Health through AARP and Aetna Drug Plan. So far no problems.


----------



## Trade

After I retired I kept the BCBS PPO Plan plan I had at work but it was very expensive as I had to pay the full cost. When I turned 65 Medicare became my primary and BCBS became secondary so it acts as a Medicare supplement. The premium for it went down, but it's still expensive. I like the coverage. Between the two almost every thing gets paid except for very nominal amounts. However my cost is $111 a month for Medicare (would be $134 except for the hold harmless provision) plus $388 a month for the BCBS PPO. That comes to $499 a month. So for $500 a month I get what Canadians and most of the rest of the Western world gets for free. But I'm told they have an onerous tax burden. Really? $500 a month extra? Plus I paid Medicare taxes my whole working life?


----------



## RustyatMMC

Trade,
Paying $388 for a BCBS PPO plan seems really high.  Not knowing what the exact coverage is, I cannot say for sure if it's the best deal for you.  

I would encourage you to look around for a Medicare supplement plan.  Premiums are based on age, zip code, plan type, and your health.  It sounds like you kept a group plan to work with your Medicare.  That might not be the best way to do it.  Medicare supplements are designed to work with Medicare.  Group plans are not specifically designed to work with Medicare.  They will work, but you could be paying a lot for extra benefits in that group plan that Medicare already covers.  

I would suggest you find a local broker who represent a number of medicare supplement companies.  If you aren't sure who to look for, shoot me a Private Message and I will try to help.  I am licensed in 14 states, but know other brokers in various parts of the country.

The most important factor for you will be your medicine coverage.  Whoever you talk to, make sure you have the total estimated cost of what the medicare supplement plan + the Part D plan premium + copays for your medicines.  Compare this to what you are paying with the PPO + copays for medicines.

I have seen a few cases where the client was taking some very expensive medicines ($10k+/year) and it made more sense for them to keep the group ppo plan because it covered the meds better (lower out of pocket cost for the client).  

Hope that helps!
Rusty


----------



## Trade

RustyatMMC said:


> Trade,
> Paying $388 for a BCBS PPO plan seems really high.  Not knowing what the exact coverage is, I cannot say for sure if it's the best deal for you.
> 
> I would encourage you to look around for a Medicare supplement plan.  Premiums are based on age, zip code, plan type, and your health.  It sounds like you kept a group plan to work with your Medicare.  That might not be the best way to do it.  Medicare supplements are designed to work with Medicare.  Group plans are not specifically designed to work with Medicare.  They will work, but you could be paying a lot for extra benefits in that group plan that Medicare already covers.
> 
> I would suggest you find a local broker who represent a number of medicare supplement companies.  If you aren't sure who to look for, shoot me a Private Message and I will try to help.  I am licensed in 14 states, but know other brokers in various parts of the country.
> 
> The most important factor for you will be your medicine coverage.  Whoever you talk to, make sure you have the total estimated cost of what the medicare supplement plan + the Part D plan premium + copays for your medicines.  Compare this to what you are paying with the PPO + copays for medicines.
> 
> I have seen a few cases where the client was taking some very expensive medicines ($10k+/year) and it made more sense for them to keep the group ppo plan because it covered the meds better (lower out of pocket cost for the client).
> 
> Hope that helps!
> Rusty



I have done some comparisons and I am happy with what I have except for the cost, but I can afford it. Everything else that is cheaper has less coverage and requires me to stay in some kind of limited network. What I have will cover me anywhere in the 50 states.


----------



## RustyatMMC

Trade,
If you were comparing plans that have networks, you were comparing medicare advantage plans to your PPO plan you have now.  
I recommend you find a medicare supplement plan (Plan F, G or even N).  Compare those prices to what you have.  If you want to put your home zip code up here, I will software to quote companies all over the US.  I can post some rates for you to look at, then you can find someone locally to help you if that makes sense.
I just hate to see someone paying that much, when there is a chance you could get better coverage with a medicare supplement.
Again, the number of meds you are taking and the type could have bearing as to which plan makes the most sense.
Just trying to help!
Thanks
Rusty


----------



## GreenSky

I totally agree with Rusty.  There in no network (other than Medicare) with a supplement.  The only advantage the PPO might have is some extra benefits such as chiropractic and more comprehensive drug coverage.

But to think it's a good deal compared with a supplement Plan N (likely $125 plus $25ish for a drug plan) tells me there was no agent involved in the decision.  While not always the case, people who do their own research almost always makes the wrong, or at least an expensive decision.

But it's not my money to waste so knock yourself out.

Rick


----------



## Trade

RustyatMMC said:


> Trade,
> If you were comparing plans that have networks, you were comparing medicare advantage plans to your PPO plan you have now.
> I recommend you find a medicare supplement plan (Plan F, G or even N).  Compare those prices to what you have.  If you want to put your home zip code up here, I will software to quote companies all over the US.  I can post some rates for you to look at, then you can find someone locally to help you if that makes sense.
> I just hate to see someone paying that much, when there is a chance you could get better coverage with a medicare supplement.
> Again, the number of meds you are taking and the type could have bearing as to which plan makes the most sense.
> Just trying to help!
> Thanks
> Rusty



I appreciate it Dude, but I'm really not stupid. I ahve my reasons for sticking with what I have. One is that my wife needs a very expensive drug for her epilepsy and the generic does not work for her. The PPO plan I have covers it with a $100 copay for a 90 day supply. No other plan I have seen will come close to that. Another reason is that once I drop this PPO plan I can never get it back. So if I switch to something else and don't like it I'm SOL.


----------



## GreenSky

That's a legitimate reason for keeping the PPO.  Your comment about no network and 50 state coverage made little sense.

Rick


----------



## RustyatMMC

Sorry I tried to help and no one called you stupid either.

In my line of work you would be surprised how many people make decisions when they don't fully understand their options.  It's not because some one is stupid.  It's because they don't deal with this everyday.  Unfortunately, there are a few agents/brokers out there who are more interested in selling someone a plan than doing the homework to see if it's a good fit.  I talk to people at least once a day that confuse plan types and coverage types.

Your case is *THE* reason (expensive meds), which I said several times, as to why you would stick with group coverage like you did.  Your comment about networks worried me because it sounded like you were not doing a full comparison of your options.

For those who read this later, if you or a spouse is taking an expensive name brand med(s), it's the best reason to keep that group plan.  Often the pricing for an expensive name brand med will be less on a group plan than on a medicare part D plan.  It is the first thing you should check before you make a decision as to which to keep.  

Coverage for doctors and hospitals will be better on a medicare supplement plans, but the medicines you take are the kicker for which one is the overall best for you.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Trade

RustyatMMC said:


> Sorry I tried to help and no one called you stupid either.
> 
> In my line of work you would be surprised how many people make decisions  when they don't fully understand their options.  It's not because some  one is stupid.  It's because they don't deal with this everyday.   Unfortunately, there are a few agents/brokers out there who are more  interested in selling someone a plan than doing the homework to see if  it's a good fit.  I talk to people at least once a day that confuse plan  types and coverage types.
> 
> Your case is *THE* reason (expensive meds), which I said  several times, as to why you would stick with group coverage like you  did.  Your comment about networks worried me because it sounded like you  were not doing a full comparison of your options.
> 
> For those who read this later, if you or a spouse is taking an expensive  name brand med(s), it's the best reason to keep that group plan.  Often  the pricing for an expensive name brand med will be less on a group  plan than on a medicare part D plan.  It is the first thing you should  check before you make a decision as to which to keep.
> 
> Coverage for doctors and hospitals will be better on a medicare  supplement plans, but the medicines you take are the kicker for which  one is the overall best for you.
> 
> Good luck to you.



Actually it was Green Sky who implied that I was wasting my money. Which is pretty much calling me stupid. But I'll let that slide because I have been guilty of worse. 

As for you Rusty, I just don't care for people trying to sell me stuff. If I want something, I'll go shopping for it. Otherwise, I don't want to hear any sales pitches. I get more than enough of that from the telemarketers that keep bugging me. So pretty please with sugar on top, put me on your do not call list.


----------



## GreenSky

The best thing you've done for insurance agents (and probably everyone else) is to do things yourself.  I can't imagine having you for a client.

Nice edit job on your post.  I liked it better when you went out of your way to insult the two people on this thread much more qualified to discuss insurance than you.

If you must have the last word, please have at it.  You're not worth my time.

Rick


----------



## Trade

GreenSky said:


> The best thing you've done for insurance agents (and probably everyone else) is to do things yourself.  I can't imagine having you for a client.
> 
> Nice edit job on your post.  I liked it better when you went out of your way to insult the two people on this thread much more qualified to discuss insurance than you.
> 
> If you must have the last word, please have at it.  You're not worth my time.
> 
> Rick



You're right of course. I should have just ignored your snarky remark about how I was wasting my money. 

I keep forgetting what our High School football coach used to say. "Never retaliate when you are fouled because nine times out of ten the ref will flag the person that retaliates instead of the one that fouled in the first place."

My bad.


----------

